# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصور نوكيا 202  اشا Nokia Asha 202

## mohamed73

نوكيا آشا 202 صور Nokia 202 اشا الجديد يمتاز هذا الجهاز بسرعة تغيير الشريحة بطاقة sim مع سهولة التبديل     *Nokia asha 202*   *مواصفات نوكيا اشا 202 - Nokia asha 202 Specifications* الالوان المتوفرة
أحمر غامق
أزرق
أبيض فضي
رمادي داكن
أبيض ذهبي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام 16 MB RAM
الروم 32 MB ROM    الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 2 MP
امكانية تصوير فيديو    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : الحد الاقصى حتي 400 ساعة
وقت التحدث : الحد الاقصى حتي 5 ساعات    مميزات أخرى
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2
Java
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة TFT بحجم 2.4 انش باللمس
لوحة مفايتح
وزن الجهاز 90 جرام
سمك الجهاز 13.9 mm
الابعاد 114.8 x 49.8 x 13.9 mm, 91.5 cc
تستطيع التبديل بين الشريحتين simcard بدون اظفاء الجهاز    *عيوب الموبايل نوكيا اشا 202*
لايدعم واي فاي wi-fi
لا يدعم GPS
لايوجد كاميرا امامية
لايدعم 3G
لا يدعم اللمس المتعدد
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز     *سعر نوكيا 202 اشا 202- اسعار Nokia asha 202 prices*
سعر نوكيا 202 بالدولار : 80 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا آشا 202 باليورو : 60 يورو
بالنسبة لسعر الجهاز في مصر و السعودية وباقي الدول العربية بأمكانك استعمال موقع تحويل العملات لمعرفة سعر المويايل بعملة بلدك    *صور نوكيا اشا 202 , Nokia asha 202 images*

----------

